# Ahoy , the Black Gang, I need a hand ?



## chain shot (Jul 3, 2010)

Just a writer engaged in trying to produce a sea novel. Heres the question?; One of my heros is CEO of a global chemical Company.
They operate a fleet of eight ships and have bought an ocean going tug also. It is a former RFA salvage tug (Roysterer Class) They bought her stripped out , cheap , with an excellent hull , but her
old Mirrlees KMR=6 propulsion plants are shot and her Aux/gen sets
arn't much better. I'm leaning toward repowering her with MTU diesels
perhaps their 12V4000 Series M33S models. But is 2100 HP @ 1500RPM too many revs for a tug ? The old engines turned only 600RPM ? I know I'm out of my league , but I want my novel to be realistic. If you had a hefty budget and were repowering her for todays market , what would you use ? Thanks for letting me pick your brains and for any advice or help you can provide . Bill K.


----------



## JKB (Jul 6, 2007)

Replacing medium speed engines with high speed jobs would be a bit awkward because you'd need to get the revs down to something suitable for the existing prop(s) and the gearboxes you'd need would cost a King's ransom. If the K6 Majors couldn't be repaired (I should declare an interest here as an ex-Mirrlees employee) then you'd need to look at something more modern in the medium speed line like an MAK 6 or 8M32 for instance.


----------



## chain shot (Jul 3, 2010)

*Thanx for the reply.*



JKB said:


> Replacing medium speed engines with high speed jobs would be a bit awkward because you'd need to get the revs down to something suitable for the existing prop(s) and the gearboxes you'd need would cost a King's ransom. If the K6 Majors couldn't be repaired (I should declare an interest here as an ex-Mirrlees employee) then you'd need to look at something more modern in the medium speed line like an MAK 6 or 8M32 for instance.


I will take your advice and could use more . If this novel ever takes shape I will see that any who help be given tech credits.


----------

